# Cinco De Mayo Weekend Tropicana Laughlin Brenton Wood Live



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, Happy Times Events is bringing you another firme Cinco De Mayo Weekend at the Tropicana in Laughlin. The car show starts on Friday on thru Saturday. Brenton Wood will be in concert in the Pavillion. Book your rooms early because a crowd larger than usual is anticipated. See you all there...


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

Mid Nite Cruisers will be there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

here we go.
*2ND ANNUAL HAPPY TIMES CENCO DE MAYO SHOW.*
*getting bigger and better every year!
Reserve them rooms and mark those calenders!*


upload foto
*CALLING ALL LOWRIDERS AND DUBS!!!
**A PEEK AT LAST YEARS SHOW.*

free image hosting


image ru


pic hosting


photo hosting sites


image hosting

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...na-laughlin-nv-hosted-happy-times-events.html


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book your rooms early...I know what I'm telling you


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Two djs,one big event....it's going down in Laughlin on Cinco De Mayo weekend


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

*BombLife CC Riverside Co. In La Casa... Puro Pinche Party! :yes::thumbsup: *


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book your rooms early...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style will be there.....


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> Old Style will be there.....



I know you will...two party buses from what I heard...:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy Times at it again!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright, mike got banned for im guessing 30 days so while he is gone lets keep this topic TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book your rooms ASAP....


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

A early morning TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I know you will...two party buses from what I heard...:thumbsup:



Yes sir .....


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Everything you've heard about this show is true...so see you all in May at the Tropicana Laughlin...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

Get your reservations,, You don't want to miss this show.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

went to the show last summer, good show


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

THANKS GIBBY AND JUDY SEE YOU AT KIDS FOR CURES SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Update on the de mayo show in laughlin nv via New Voice on fb.

*New Voice
*

*In response to recent posts concerning New Voice's status at the Tropicana Cinco de Mayo Car Show. We are very excited to announce that the New Voice slot at the Tropicana Victory Plaza outdoor show will be honored by the Southwest All-Stars! This new collection of outstanding singers and musicians are a top notch assembly of artists from California, Nevada & Arizona. The band will be fronted by Rocky Padilla & Bernice Niccole on lead vocals with Louie Alvarado - keyboards, Ron Reyes - guitar, Rob Medina - drums & Pete Alvarado - bass. Consequently, the quality of musical entertainment you have come to expect by Happy Times Events will be at its highest level. We look forward to seeing all of you as we collectively strive to make Happy Times Events car shows bigger & better every time. For any inquiries concerning this line up change, please contact Pete Alvarado on Facebook.
*


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

always a good show


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

tttTTTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Two djs putting it down...it's gonna be a good one....don't miss out


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Its going to be a good one


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come and enjoy the casino, bring the kids for the pool, get outta the city traffic. Rooms are cheap if you book on time, food is cheap because the buffet is there. If you haven't made it out to the Happy Times shows, try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup: HAPPY TIMES EVENTS THANKS EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTS ARE CAR SHOWS THANKS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

TTT :h5:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

sorry louie, will be in town for this show, catch you on the next one,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

This show's gonna be big in two way's, big ass show, and the green dragon bikes last show.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## perlas48 (Nov 19, 2010)

Old Style will be in da hizzous!!!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

FOR HAPPY TIMES EVENTS GO TO [email protected] on FACEBOOK AND REQUEST ME


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Mid Nite Cruisers will be there save our corner. Representing Orange County*


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*Rolling deep to this one !!!!






*_


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

THANKS OLD STYLE FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM THE BEGINNING THANKS HAPPY TIMES EVENTS


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BUMP!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

DESERT DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*Old Style Car Club Will be in DA House !!!!

Orange County !!!*


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

*TTT:h5:*


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


> View attachment 633752
> DESERT DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..





See you Vatos there....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*See all you Vatos there....:h5:*_


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5: It's going to be a great weekend. Great rides, good music, Happy Times!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT BUMP [email protected]#$#@#%^#@!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

TTT:h5:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

TTT:wave:


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

To 

The

Top 


for a good event ! ! ! !


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Almost time locos........


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a few more days.


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

*TTT:h5:*


----------



## gjbotello (Jan 22, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Will be heading there tomarrow morning.


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

Desert dreams in the house already having a great time


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Saturday morning...the show is as expected......firme. Ruffling Brenton Wood tickets today...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Had a great time TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Will have pics in up in a few days. Right now I need to recap.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

LA GENTE CC LOS ANGELES , had a great time


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Desert Dreams Ca. Had a great time cant wait for the next show keep us posted..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

For a ton of photo's plus a little article on this year's show, follow this link.

http://www.arizonaautoscene.com/archives/22095


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Great show. We came down all the way from NORTHERN CALIFORNIA THE BAY AREA. Luxurious Car Club had a good time. Here I took some pictures. We are def' going next year an we are going to take some cars.

*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good pic's Richie, glad you enjoyed the show and happy to hear you will return next year with some rides.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Good pic's Richie, glad you enjoyed the show and happy to hear you will return next year with some rides.


*Thanks!!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

this was a nice show TTT


----------

